# I have never seen a list of ways to help rescues like this one



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Wow.....Me either , but it helps when people are looking for something they might be able to do to help out.....


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Looks like just about anyone could help in some way with a list like that.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I've emailed them to be sure they don't mind my posting it. Maybe someone here can help them in some way. Or maybe they can help another rescue. You never know. I can't believe this list!


----------

